# Cobra four cylinder



## kadora (May 5, 2015)

Hi friends 
Please allow me to introduce my first four cylinder flat head engine.
Engine was machined from castings of my friend Arnaud Mucherie

See http://fabrication-moteur.over-blog.com/pages/Cobra_7_side_valves_air_cooled-8872029.html

To build engine took me  6 months .
Engine data:
capacity 32 ccm
one ring per piston
3 main crank bearings
assembled and TIG welded crankshaft
aluminium castings
glow plugs
suction and exhaust port my own design.
Sound of engine is like full throttle dragster /unfortunately my camera 
is not able to record it in its full beauty/
Video :
http://youtu.be/DTmlm5o6sB4


----------



## kadora (May 5, 2015)

And pictures


----------



## BronxFigs (May 5, 2015)

Very nice engine and the video shows that the engine also runs perfectly.  Thanks for the link to the web-site, which is one of the best I have ever seen...interesting projects, beautiful photography, and great information, and greater inspiration.


Frank


----------



## kuhncw (May 5, 2015)

Your  engine is very nicely designed  and built.

Thank you for posting the photos. 

Chuck


----------



## Longboy (May 6, 2015)

Very nice! You and your castings maker have it down. That should be kit marketed. Enjoyed the R/C car with the home made engine too!


----------



## kadora (May 7, 2015)

Thank you guys for your kind words.

 Yes my friend /French young guy/ is gifted casting maker.
 He is creating working models from single cylinders to
 jet turbines and a lot more , even castings according your requirements .
For LONGBOY
 [ame]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1d5nzc_essai-buggy-cobra-7_tech[/ame]
thank you


----------

